# Looking for a new pouch. Any ideas?



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

For the people who don't know I mostly install metal roofing. I'm looking for a new pouch to keep my fasteners and other misc crap in. the one im currently using is about to be put to rest. holes all in the nylon and it beyond patching. ive looked at all the big box stores here and even the little mom and pop hardware stores and i cant find anything i like. i preferably want nylon. maybe i just need to stop being so damn picky? but when it comes to tool pouches i'm like a woman when it comes to shoes. i buy a pouch use it and then i find another one i like better. any ideas? thanks


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

i hate to be the one to encourage this repeating of topics but, Occidental.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Type "Occidental" in the search function & start reading.

I've used them for 25-30 years.

Sorta like a Timex...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Has anybody tried these:blink: Lone :blink:Or TNT:blink:
http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-t...ers/21-pocket-heavy-duty-tool-belt-47084.html


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know but for 20 smacker those HF look good,:blink: I might get a set for my helper:jester:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Daing Randy, tree fiddy on a fancy nail gun & $20 on a set of bags...

My first set of Occidentals lasted almost 30 years.

Only reason I don't have them is my buddy did me a favor & thought I needed a new set...don't know where the originals went...


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i checked them out dont see anything i like.. damnit! oh well i will find one sooner or later. thanks for the info guys


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I might get a set for my helper:jester:





griz said:


> Daing Randy, tree fiddy on a fancy nail gun & $20 on a set of bags...


Griz I think you were typing when I posted this^^^^up top^^^^^ and I have a set of backup they cost 35$:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I'm very happy with my Diamondbacks, theyre made out of cordura which is super tough. I have skillers pants with integral kneepad pockets made out of cordura and they still havent worn through the knee despite my boots which I have not had as long wearing through the rubber toe caps, leather and down to the steel toe from shuffling around on my knees. 

Only downside is there is about an 8 week wait to get them made and they arent cheap but I'm over the price now but my backs still fine every day. I wouldnt go back to anything else especially not back to leather if you get caught in the rain alot. I have the 6 inch belt with suspenders and suspender pads and its a really comfy set up for me, I rarely even remove them to have smoko or lunch.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

19.99$


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Try looking up masonry pouches...they have two spots for hammers(nail guns) and several large pouches(nails,concrete screws)+spots to put hook blade,boxing knife and anything roofer/mason might need 

I am carrying like 40 lbs around my waist.

I have been using Husky one,I had DeWalt one before that(got jacked) so I downgraded,but I dont really care as long as it gets job done.


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

Hire a Kangaroo to work very closely with you....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

JWilliams said:


> holes all in the nylon and it beyond patching. ...i preferably want nylon.


I'd get a leather pouch for your sharp things (screws/nails) and nylon for the rest. I just use a leather belt and have a couple of different nylon ones in sizes/styles so I can mix and match as to what I'm going to be doing. They make a little clip on nylon one that's pretty slick for just holding nails/screws. Nylon makes it harder to get them out and tears/frays easier, but maintenance for that is when it gets too dirty/worn, I just throw it away and get another one.

With nylon's pricing, you should be able to get some online if you have a good idea of your setup needs.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

jlyons said:


> i hate to be the one to encourage this repeating of topics but, Occidental.



There IS no OTHER choice. Especially for METAL and Fasteners! 

DEFINITELY "Prefer" a Nylon Belt!

Topic over!

POSTS SCRIPT:

Shoulder Bags!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

TIGHTER MITER said:


> Hire a Kangaroo to work very closely with you....



My first "Inclination"... LOL


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

I hate the pouches that force you to wear your hammer at the crack of your butt- I am a hip hammer holder hombre.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

TIGHTER MITER said:


> I hate the pouches that force you to wear your hammer at the crack of your butt- I am a hip hammer holder hombre.


There exists a common belief that an "Asscrack" hammer Holder has the potential to snap ones back in a fall. 

MAKES SENSE!


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

TIGHTER MITER said:


> I hate the pouches that force you to wear your hammer at the crack of your butt- I am a hip hammer holder hombre.


Me too. I went with the Stanley Fatmax pouches. High quality compared to the junk at big box stores.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

TIGHTER MITER said:


> I hate the pouches that force you to wear your hammer at the crack of your butt.


There are pouches like that?...:blink:...


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

I 'double holster' my hammer on my hip.
I use a belt mounted metal hammer loop, positioned above my side pouch's metal hammer ring. It takes a bit of twisting motion to put the hammer away, but it doesn't ever bang on my knees, or get caught up in trusses.*

I will be looking into these Occidental rigs, though, Thanks for the tip.

*doesn't work smoothly with a metal/rubber grip hammer.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I am a huge fan of the 7 bag pro framer Occidentals with suspenders

Worth every penny


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I also would recommend Diamondbacks....... I've got the hammer sleeve for mine...keeps it from banging my knee


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

jawtrs said:


> I am a huge fan of the 7 bag pro framer Occidentals
> 
> Worth every penny


^ agree


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

jawtrs said:


> I am a huge fan of the 7 bag pro framer Occidentals with suspenders
> 
> Worth every penny


I've been looking at these... once I wear through the two sets of bags I have now...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Has anybody tried these:blink: Lone :blink:Or TNT:blink:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-t...ers/21-pocket-heavy-duty-tool-belt-47084.html


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I actually just bought a new belt by ToughBuilt. Not a bad system. Not sure that I would recommend just yet. I haven't had it long enough to know it's in's and out's. It's a neat system though. Allows you to change up the configuration at the push of a button. Seems to be quality material and stitching, but again, I haven't abused it enough to tell you to go out and buy a set.

Here is a pic of one of their systems:









Rob


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Has anybody tried these:blink: Lone :blink:Or TNT:blink:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-t...ers/21-pocket-heavy-duty-tool-belt-47084.html


Nope. Picked up a Husky framers belt from Chepot not long ago for 20 bucks though. I use it for trimwork. No red chalk in the pockets.:whistling

I've looked at those belts in the store though. They look very roomy.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

As a Roofer, I feel your pain OP.

I love Rooster Products' belts that come re-branded under McGuire/Nichols, Craftsman (yes, @ Sears), etc... They are the beautiful Oil Tanned Leather Belts/Pouches. 

For the money, they are the best. They generally come in at half the price of Occidental Belts. I've gotten an easy 5 years out of them with daily use "on a roof" (which is a lot rougher than most other work on gear). A complete custom set up can be put together for about twice the cost of the inexpensive rigs (about $100). 

Now, I also picked up a beautiful set of Occidental 7 Bag Pro Framer bags when I was doing high end Carpentry work a few years back. It was well worth the coin. 

However, as I got back into Roofing more, on one particular job, I had to use them on the Roof. I was paranoid that I'd hurt them, but nope. Not only did they hold up well, they were eons better than anything else I've ever used (even Rooster products). So, believe it or not, I stuck with my Oxys for roofing work ever since. Could I get by with a cheap set? Yes. Could I get by with a set costing only half as much? Yes. But, it's like being with the Prom Queen for your first time and it being the best night of your life. It'll take a lot to beat that experience. 

I expect that I'll retire "with" my Oxys in a couple of decades. And I'm fine with that. The thing with them is that they get better with age and you can sell them off (if you have the heart to) for a nice sum. But then that'd be like selling off a friend. I know guys who have sets of Oxys they won't throw away after being well worn. They just keep them. They are like art after their life. Like any really great tool is.

At first, they are as hard as stone and getting to know them is as hard as learning how to use a smart phone, but once you've gotten them broken in and have familiarized yourself with them and once you see how they accept your tools like work partners in a team and conform to them, it's a friggin' beautiful thing. 

It's the difference between taking a city bus to your job site or showing up in a 
King Ranch F-350 Powerstroke. You show up to work in a set of Oxys, you _better _know WTF you're doing.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> As a Roofer, I feel your pain OP.
> 
> I love Rooster Products' belts that come re-branded under McGuire/Nichols, Craftsman (yes, @ Sears), etc... They are the beautiful Oil Tanned Leather Belts/Pouches.
> 
> ...



Are you a rep for Occidental!? :blink: :laughing:

Great post!


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> showing up in a
> King Ranch F-350 Powerstroke. You show up to work in a set of Oxys, you _better _know WTF you're doing.


What If I do both,

But still dont know whats going on


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Brutus said:


> Are you a rep for Occidental!? :blink: :laughing:
> 
> Great post!


:laughing:

Nah. I just love what I love. 
And, if I can share a good experience with someone and 
they can benefit from my experience, I do what I can. 

(I got you go get a Stiletto Claw didn't I?)


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

kyle_dmr said:


> What If I do both,
> 
> But still dont know whats going on


By doing that, you'll have all eyes on you and it'll show quick. 

I felt like I had to "earn" my Oxys. I could afford them with no problem, but I didn't feel like I deserved them until I could work competently as a Carpenter. I let my mentor tell me when I was ready.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Nah. I just love what I love.
> And, if I can share a good experience with someone and
> ...


You did! I also may be getting the ti-bone 15 (milled, curved). Used one earlier in the week, and it felt much better than my mini-ti (straight, milled).


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Brutus said:


> You did! I also may be getting the ti-bone 15 (milled, curved). Used one earlier in the week, and it felt much better than my mini-ti (straight, milled).


Welcome to the club Big B.  You'll find the longer handle makes it way better for framing than the mini 14:thumbsup: I found very good prices at http://www.medfordtools.com/hammers/tbone.html :whistling


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

i have the occidental 7 bag set. good bags but heavy. for lighter duty stuff i wear an older lighter set of u.s. leathers. i do renovations, and to be honest, the occidentals are overkill most of the time.

i bought a sheepskin belt from mcrose and it's fantastic. i'd go in that direction if i didn't already have the occidentals. very good prices and dennis does custom work too. 

hth


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Ive said this before- diamondback tool belts. Google it


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Brutus said:


> You did! I also may be getting the ti-bone 15 (milled, curved). Used one earlier in the week, and it felt much better than my mini-ti (straight, milled).


Awesome. Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

neill said:


> i have the occidental 7 bag set. good bags but heavy. for lighter duty stuff i wear an older lighter set of u.s. leathers. i do renovations, and to be honest, the occidentals are overkill most of the time.
> 
> i bought a sheepskin belt from mcrose and it's fantastic. i'd go in that direction if i didn't already have the occidentals. very good prices and dennis does custom work too.
> 
> hth


I've always had a set of custom bags in mind. 
Can you give me a link to him please? 
Thanks.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

This is my dream set-up:
(basically an upgraded version of my current mish-mash setup).

Probably don't need the suspenders to be that heavy duty, but they're nice and I hate my tool belt driving my pants down


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Winchester said:


> This is my dream set-up:
> (basically an upgraded version of my current mish-mash setup).
> 
> Probably don't need the suspenders to be that heavy duty, but they're nice and I hate my tool belt driving my pants down



Their nylon stuff is great. I am currently using the bullet bags. Pretty sweet set up, and considering I got them for 16$ on ebay.. I'm happy. :laughing:


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

jlyons said:


> Neill i was all excited to see you custom set up, as i too cannot stop customizing my cadillac. so i don't know what happened but you links never worked for me. please just post pics.
> 
> jason


fixed link in my last post. 

it isn't much to look at (the belt).


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

jang a lang a


----------

